#  Schulmedizin >   Wie lange braucht ein Knie zum heilen ? >

## Sterni

Hi, 
Wusste nicht ob das hier, hier rein passt aber tippe es dennoch mal....  
Anfang Februar hatte ich mir ganz dumm mein Knie verdreht und bin dann nen Tag später mal schnell zum Doc gehumpelt. Dieser stellte ne Knie Distorsion fest, verpasste mir ne Bandage und schickte mich als Arbeitsfähig wieder auf die Piste. Im mehr oder weniger humpelnden Zustand bewältigte ich dann 4 Wochen lang mein Job bis ich Anfang März plötzlich mit meinem Knie wegknickte und wieder zum Arzt mußte deswegen. Der wollte das wegknicken Anfangs nicht ernst nehmen verpasste mir nen Zinkleinverband mit dem er mich wieder nachhause schickte. Zwei Tage später bin ich dann erneut hin weil ich immer noch nicht richtig laufen konnte, worauf er meinte das das ganze mit meiner Psoriasis zusammenhängen würde und mich dann wiederwillig zum MRT schickte. Einen Tag später bekam ich dann ein Knie MRT mit Kontrastmittel, die Bilder wurden mir mitgegeben und der Bericht zum Arzt geschickt. Als ich am nächsten Tag in die Arztpraxis kam erfuhr ich das der MRT Bericht verschlampt wurde so das ich Persönlich einen neuen besorgen musste um eine Versorgung zu erhalten. 
Im MRT Befund stand etwas von Teilläsion des VKB mit Zerrung, Meniskopathie 1 - 2 Grades mit nicht die Oberfläche durchtrennender Rissbildung im Innenmeniskushinterhorn, sowie Synovialitis. Aufgrund der Diagnose wurde ich dann an ein Krankenhaus weitergeschickt da eine Atroskopie durchgeführt werden sollte. Doch im Krankenhaus wollte man den Eingriff anfangs nicht durchführen wegen meiner Psoriasis, so wurde eine konservative Therapie begonnen und 3 Wochen durchgezogen. Doch leider stagnierte Heilung irgendwann so das der Doc entschied das ich um eine Atroskopie nicht mehr herum komme. Gesagt getan in dieser Woche war der Termin...Festgestellt wurde ne Läsion am Innenmeniskus vom Übergang vom Mittelhorn zum Hinterhorn, nen paar mit der Umgebung verklebte VKB - Reste, Plica med. pat, Synovialitis und ne Schleimhautüberwucherung im Innenmeniskusvorderhorn. Worauf ne Innenmeniskusteilresektion, Pilcaresektion, Teilsynovectomie, sowie die Entfernung der losen VKB Anteile und eine Verschweißung der Synovialüberwucherung durchgeführt wurde in Vollnarkose. Insgesamt war ich 5 Tage im Krankenhaus stationär von denen ich aufgrund von Schmerzen 3 im Bett verbracht habe und erst am 4ten Mobilisiert werden konnte mit Unterarmgehstützen. Am 5 Tag war dann Entlassung angesagt unter Schmerzen.  
Nun ist meine Frage wie lange braucht so etwas zum heilen  :Huh?: ? Wie lange Krankengymnastik  :Huh?:  
Wieso die Frage, nun ja der Grund liegt darin das ich unterschiedliche Aussagen zum Thema Belastbarkeit bekam. Der eine Arzt sagte nach der Op 2 Wochen 20 Kg belasten, der nächste sagte sofort voll belasten und bei der Entlassung hies es bis Dienstag sei alles besser und in 2 Wochen wieder Arbeiten....*grübel*   
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Sterni,  meine erste Frage (off topic): Warum wollte man wegen Deiner Psoriasis erst keine Arthroskopie vornehmen? Womit wurde das begründet? Ich habe selbst Psoriasis (plus Psoriasisarthritis), aber deshalb ist noch nie ein chirurgischer Eingriff abgelehnt worden.  Zur Heilung des Knies kann ich Dir nichts aus eigener Erfahrung erzählen, aber viele Leute meines Bekanntenkreis hatten schon erhebliche Probleme mit ihren Knien und wurden deshalb operiert. Dabei war auffällig, dass gut trainierte, schlanke Patienten relativ flott wieder fit waren, während übergewichtige Personen oft 3-4 Monate eingeschränkt waren.  Bezüglich der Belastung gehen die Meinungen tatsächlich weit auseinander. An Deiner Stelle würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, was Du Dir zumuten kannst und was (noch) nicht. Außerdem wirst Du ja Physiotherapie bekommen. Diesbezüglich ist der Physiotherapeut ganz sicher der bessere Ansprechpartner als jeder Arzt.  Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung Angie

----------


## Sterni

Hi Monsti, 
Nun ja man hat die Atroskopie mit der Begründung potentieller Infektionsgefahr abgelehnt anfangs. Der Doc meinte das Psoriasis Plaques grundsätzlich mit mehr Keimen besiedelt sind als die Restliche Haut. Mal schaun wie die REHA wird morgen geht es los. 
Danke für deinen lieben Post. 
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Christiane

Nach der Art OP ist eigentlich Teilbelastung für ca 1-2 Wochen üblich. Da es ein Weichteileingriff ohne knöcherne Beteiligung war, müßte die Belastbarkeit relativ schnell wiederkommen.
Nun kann ich mir das Knie nicht anschauen, aber bei einem unproblematischen Verlauf dauert es ca. 4 Wochen, bis man wieder arbeiten kann.
Ist das Knie denn noch geschwollen? Wenn ja, und es steckt keine Infektion drin, einfach mal nach Lymphdrainagen fragen.

----------


## Sterni

Nun ja man hat mir sofort Vollbelastung verordnet von Anfang an. Op war am Montag letzte Woche und das Knie ist immer noch geschwollen. Fäden kommen nächste Woche raus, infektion ist mir nicht bekannt. Jedoch ist das Knie noch nicht Schmerzfrei.

----------


## Monsti

Hi Sterni,  schmerzfrei kann das Knie bisher auch unmöglich sein. Dafür ist der Eingriff noch zu frisch. Selbst nach simplen Port-Implatationen dauerte es ca. 3 Wochen, bis ich gar nichts mehr spürte. Trotzdem kannst Du Dein Knie in Maßen auch jetzt schon belasten.  Weiterhin gute Besserung und liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Sterni

Hi Monsti, 
Ich gebe mir Mühe es zu belasten, es will nur noch nicht so wie ich will. Mal schauen was wird. Freu mich schon darauf wenn die Schwellung weg ist und darauf wenn die Fäden gezogen werden.  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Sterni

So mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.... 
Seit dem 22.04.07 mache ich jetzt immer Fleißig Krankengymnastik unter Schmerzen in der Flexion und Extension....aber nun geht die Bewegung wenigstens Flüssig allerdings nur passiv und aktiv ohne Vollbelastung. Meine Gehstützen hab ich Schmerzbedingt erst am 5.5 beiseite gelegt, obwohl ich immer noch Schmerzen hab, allerdings will mir das keiner so recht glauben. Gehen auf glatter Fläche ist leicht hinkend drin, auf unebener Fläche hab ich noch große Problem. Jedesmal wenn ich in ein Schlagloch oder in ne Kuhle trete fühlt es sich an als würde ich zweimal auftreten, dazu kommt das Gefühl im Knie als würde ich permanent ein Kaugummi auseinander ziehen und wieder zusammenpressen und als ob das Knie wackelt was man leider nach außen hin nicht sehen kann. Das Problem hab ich meinen Pysiotherapeuten und Ärzten schon beschrieben, doch leider glauben sie ich würde simulieren..... 
Selbst die Tatsache das ich nicht in die Hocke gehen kann und auf meinen Knien knien kann hält man für einbildung scheinbar auch wenn mir bei manchen Übungen die Tränen in Augen stehen. 
Aber dennoch ab dem 18.05.07 soll ich mich als Arbeitsfähig melden....so das ich am 19.07 wahrscheinlich wieder im Dienst bin wie es ausschaut. Mal sehen ob mein Knie es trägt....  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Christiane

Das hört sich ja nicht so doll an...
Was ist denn so alles gemacht worden? Wie sieht es mit der Schwellung aus? Hast du auch mal versucht, auf einem Fahrradergometer aufzutrainieren - da ist die Belstung auf das Knie nicht so stark. 
Die Psoriasis ist eine entzündliche Erkrankung, die hier ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen wird. Ist da momentan ein akutes Geschehen?

----------


## Sterni

Hi, 
Bei mir wurde eine Innenmeniskusteilresektion, Plicaresektion, Resektion loser VKB Anteile, Teilsynovektomie und Verschweißung einer Synovialüberwucherung des Innenmeniskusvorderhorns durchgeführt. 
Die Hystorie ergab keine Anhaltszeichen für eine Psoriasis Atritis.  
Meine Haut ist zwar nicht Erscheinungsfrei, jedoch gab es auch keinen neuen Schub dank Fumaderm Therapie.  
Derzeit erhalte ich Krankengymnastik, dies Beinhaltet Aktive und passive KG und Muskelaufbau an Geräten. Jedoch hab ich nur noch 3 Sitzungen und dann werde ich Gesund geschrieben trotz der oben geschriebenen Defizite und Probleme. Fraglich für mich ist ob ich überhaupt in der Lage sein werde mein Job zu machen. 
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Christiane

Also Muskelaufbautraing machst du auch, das ist positiv. Schön, daß wenigstens die Haut Ruhe gibt. 
Hast du mal versucht, ins Wasser zu gehen? Bitte kein Brustschwimmen, weil da Scherkräfte auf das Knie wirken. Erlaubt sind Rücken - und Kraulschwimmen, zügiges Laufen durchs Wasser, KG. Das Ganze wirkt zusätzlich wie eine Lymphdrainage.
Was machst du eigenlich beruflich, wenn ich mal so direkt fragen darf? Würde dir bei belastenden Tätigkeiten (übergangsweise) eine Bandage weiterhelfen? Sprich doch mal deinen Arzt darauf an.

----------


## Sterni

Hier 20.04.07

----------


## Sterni

Das ist heute....

----------


## Sterni

> Also Muskelaufbautraing machst du auch, das ist positiv. Schön, daß wenigstens die Haut Ruhe gibt. 
> Hast du mal versucht, ins Wasser zu gehen? Bitte kein Brustschwimmen, weil da Scherkräfte auf das Knie wirken. Erlaubt sind Rücken - und Kraulschwimmen, zügiges Laufen durchs Wasser, KG. Das Ganze wirkt zusätzlich wie eine Lymphdrainage.
> Was machst du eigenlich beruflich, wenn ich mal so direkt fragen darf? Würde dir bei belastenden Tätigkeiten (übergangsweise) eine Bandage weiterhelfen? Sprich doch mal deinen Arzt darauf an.

 
Ich bin Rettungssanitäterin 
Achja..was Bandage betrift, ich bin mit so einer umgeknickt, die Dinger geben Trügerische Sicherheit.

----------


## Obelix1962

Also kühlen kühlen kühlen und noch mal kühlen ist hier angesagt.
Sandsäcklein auf den Fuß und trainieren trainieren trainieren 
Wichtig ist das ständige trainieren um die Muskeln beweglich zu halten und das kühlen gegen die Schwellungen. 
Kann nach ner OP schon mal 6 - 12 Wochen dauern bis das wieder einiger Maßen gescheit sich bewegen lässt. 
Auf alle Fälle GUTE BESSERUNG von meiner Seite an Dich!

----------


## Sterni

Na die Zeit will mir keiner lassen um Gesund zu werden, ich soll mich ab Freitag nächster Woche wieder zur Arbeit bewegen.

----------


## Christiane

Dein Knie ist jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr so geschwollen wie im April. Ich wünsche dir weiter gute Besserung!
Tja wenn es der Arzt so will, wirst du wohl ums Arbeiten nicht drumrum kommen... Vergiß aber darüber die weitere Physiotherapie nicht. Das erscheint mir bei dir wichtig.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich würde klare Worte mit dem Doc sprechen, wegen deinem Knie! 
Es geht hier um deine Gesundheit und um dein Knie, das Du noch ein Lebenlang beutzten solltest/ willst! 
Wenn es (immernoch) weh tut, dann sollte nochmals unbedingt danach geschaut werden! 
Es scheint ja immer noch etwas geschwollen zu sein, kühlst du den fleißig?

----------


## Sterni

@Christiane 
Meine Bedenken was das Arbeiten betrift sind der Natur das mein Beruf einiges von mir Fordert Körperlich. Das heißt ich muss den ganzen Tag Leute Treppen hoch und runter wuchten. Das Gewicht eines Tragestuhls beträgt so durchschnittlich 37,5 Kg, eine Fahrtrage wiegt so um 45,8 Kg, ein Rettungsrucksack hat bis zu 30 Kg, EKG-Defi so 5 Kg, Beatmungsgerät so 5-6 Kg jenach dem was da für ne O2 Flasche drauf ist. Dazu kommt das der Durchschnitts Patient so zwischen 85 - 95 Kg wiegt.
Frage ist wie ich das packen soll ?? Ich bin im Moment echt froh das ich mich selbst irgendwie die Treppen hoch und runter bekomme. 
Ein weiteres Problem ist viele Tätigkeiten spielen sich in der Hocke und im Knien ab an der Einsatzstelle........ich komme kaum in die Hocke und wenn ich da halbwegs angekommen bin,hab ich Schmerzen und brauche wenn der mir auf hilft. Auf den Knien knien ist das größte Ding der Unmöglichkeit....da schießt der Schmerz sofort beim Boden berühren ein..   
@Patientenschubser 
Mit dem Doc und meinen Physiotherapeuten versuche ich Permanent zu sprechen, das Problem ist nur sie wollen mir nicht glauben das ich noch Schmerzen hab. Ständig heißt es " Das Knie ist doch Butterweich und Beweglich, da kann nichts sein. Alles was behindert ist raus. Wir glauben ihnen Nicht. " Ich selber bin daran fast am Verzweifeln, ehrlich gesagt bin ich mich schon Gedanklich von meinem Beruf am trennen, weil ich weiß welche Verantwortung ich trage. Was ich Kopfmäßig gerade durchmache ist echt schwer nachzuvollziehen... 
Der Unfall ist mir im Ehrenamtlichen Einsatz passiert und nun werde ich dafür bestraft ehrenamtlich zu sein in meiner Freizeit.....bin den Ärzten nur ein Müdes lächeln wert weil nur an Fallzahlen und Bezahlung gedacht wird... 
Ach egal..... 
Du Fragtest ob ich kühle, ja das tue ich ich mache auch regelmäßig die Übungen die mir die Physiotherapeuten beigebracht haben und das sehr ausdauernd.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann würde ich doch mal vorschlagen das du eine zweite Meinung einholst bei einem anderen Arzt.
Ehrenamtlich im RD, dann wärst du ja über die versichert, also kein Problem, das heißt es wäre auch ein BG Fall oder täusche ich mich da? 
Na wenn du kühlst und deine Übungen machst ist das schon mal prima!
Brauchst du noch Schmerzmittel? Wenn ja welche nimmst du den?

----------


## Christiane

Ich wäre auch dafür, daß du dir eine zweite Meinung einholst, evl bei einem Orthopäden. Ist eigentlich nach der OP noch mal geröngt oder ein MRT gemacht worden?

----------


## Sterni

@Patientenschubser 
Für mich ist die Bundes Unfallkasse zuständig. Nur irgendwie bekomme ich Permanent zu hören ich soll mich anstrengen ewig würde die Kasse das nicht mitmachen und irgendwann den Hahn zudrehen. Als ich Entlassen wurde musste ich mir ja auch anhören das für meine Art der Op nur 3 Tage Stationär vorgesehen währen und ich sei mit 5 Tagen zwei zu lange dort gewesen und somit ein Minus Geschäft.  
Achja ich vergass... 
Als Schmerzmedikation hab ich ne N2 Packung Voltaren Resinat verschrieben bekommen. Dosierung 1 - 0 - 1  
@Christiane 
Nach der Op ist nicht noch einmal geröngt worden, auch ein MRT wurde nicht gemacht.  Das Knie wurde lediglich abgetastet.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also zum einen kann es dir völlig egal sein wie lange du stationär warst bzw wie lange die Kassen das zahlen! 
Ich würde eben auf ein MRT/ Röntgen Aufnahme bestehen! 
Ggf eben bei einem anderen Arzt - Orthop. Sportmed..- 
Naja Diclo ist schon ein tolles Med, aber wenn es nicht ausreichend wirkt, bringt es nichts! 
Überleg es dir mit der zweiten Meinung... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Sterni

@Schubser 
Öhm...ich hab gestern nem Doc an nem anderen Krankenhaus geschrieben und den Fall geschildert. Antwort steht noch aus.  
Das mit dem Diclo ist so ne Sache...mal Ehrlich ein Arzt der einen für nen Simulanten hält der wird einem nichts anderes geben, von daher werde ich versuchen das ganze irgendwie auszuhalten bis es ein gutes Ende nimmt. Hoffe nur es geht schnell... 
Im Zweifelsfall muss ich halt auf Risiko gehen....wenn ich divinitiv keine andere Chance hab als arbeiten zu gehen. Sollte dann was passieren ist ne andere BG Zuständig.. BG für Heil Hilfsberufe... 
Nicht aufregen, ich betrachte das ganze Mittlerweile mit nem gewissen Grad an schwarzem Humor...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na das mit dem BG wechsel weiß nicht ob das so einfach ist da kommen die gelich dahinter das an deinem Knie schonmal rumgefummelt (ich meine eine OP!) wurde! 
Na Hals und Beinbruch....  :shy_5new:  
Will sagen: _alles erdenklich Gute und baldige Genesung._

----------


## Sterni

@Schubser 
Ehrenamt -> Bundes Unfall Kasse
Hauptamt -> BG für Heil- Hilfsberufe oder so 
Das sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe.... 
Ich für mein Teil will natürlich nicht das Schicksal herausfordern, den mein Knie ist in meinem Job ne Art Kapital und bringt mir nur heile was. 
Danke für die lieben Genesungswünsche.  :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Sterni

Hi Zusammen, 
mal ein kleiner Lagebericht, bin gerade in der 8ten Post Op Woche. Meine letzten Physiotherapie Einheiten sind nun rum, trotz allem habe ich leider noch Schmerzen und ne kleinen Erguss im Knie. Das einzige womit ich Glück hatte war das sich meine Ärzte noch einmal erbarmt hatten und ich eine neues Krankschreiben erhielt welches bis voraussichtlich Dienstag noch gilt. Danach soll meine Behandlung abgeschlossen sein, weil mein Doc glaubt das ich ihn nur verarsche. Grund hierfür ist das ich am Diensttag ein MRT Termin bekam für heute. Leider hatte ich mir die falsche Uhrzeit gemerkt und bin eine Stunde zuspät gekommen. Wegen meiner 
Verspätung, welche ich im versuchte zu erklären hatte er kein Verständnis verkündete mir Heilbehandlung abgeschlossen und angeblich kein MRT mehr nötig.... 
Was solls... 
Meine derzeitigen Probleme sind derzeit mit dem linken Knie das Treppen steigen, Knien, Beugung über 130 Grad hinaus, hocke, weiterhin hab ich derzeit noch einen Ruhe und Belastungsschmerz.  
So sieht mein Knie derzeit aus:

----------


## Christiane

Die Schwellung ist ja immer noch vorhanden. War denn nach der OP ne Infektion im Knie?
Mir fällt zudem auf, daß deine Beine in der X-Achse stehen, sie sind auch leicht außenrotiert. Hat sich denn mal jemand deine Hüftgelenke und Füße angeschaut? Trägst du Schuheinlagen? Das würde ich dir zumindest für die Arbeit empfehlen, um die Beinachsen zu korrigieren (=Entlastung der Gelenke), das nimmt einen Teil der Schmerzen.

----------


## Küken

Also das mit der X-Stellung sag ich auch, über die Rotation lässt sich streiten... 
Statik wird von unten nach oben gemacht und nur dann kann eine adäquate Auskunft darüber gegeben werden, was da genau ist.  
Ich denke nicht das man mit dem Foto über solch ausschlaggebende Dinge spekulieren kann, schließlich kann ein Statikproblem nicht nur von den Hüft oder Fußgelenken kommen. 
Oft genug seh ich Patienten die einfach ein WS-Prob haben oder Muskelproblematiken.  
Lg küken  
PS: Am besten du fragst mal in deiner Physiotherapiepraxis generell nach ob sie auch eine Statik machen wenn du privat zahlst, wenn sich die Kasse quer stellt, dann wird es sich vielleicht zeigen ob das böse Knie ein orthopädisches Problem ist oder infektiöze Ursachen hat   :Smiley:

----------


## Sterni

@Christiane 
Nein es war keine Infektion vorhanden, auch X -Beine etc sind nicht bekannt.... 
Kann sein das sich meine Körperhaltung etwas verändert hat weil ich nur unter Schmerzen laufe... naja mehr Humpel....  
@Küken 
Ich war in der Ambulanten REHA des Krankenhaus wo ich operiert wurde, naja und selbst zahlen kann ich mir nicht leisten. Ich lebe von Harz 4 derzeit. Leider !!!!

----------


## Falke

Hallo Küken, 
schön das Du wieder hier her gefunden hast.
Alles alles gute aus dem größten Dorf Süddeutschlands

----------


## Sterni

Hi,  
Dienstag wurde meine REHA offiziel beendet und ich wurde als voll Arbeitsfähig eingestuft. Wohl gemerkt obwohl ich noch schmerzen habe und wackele hin und wieder hies es das Knie sei stabil. Was solls.. 
Jedenfalls bin ich dann stolz weil ich ja mein Job liebe Richtung arbeit weil ich ja Einsatz beim Open Air Konzert tun wollte...... Doch dort kam was kommen musste, unser Kreisverbandsarzt also mein Vorgesetzter stand auf dem Hof und ihm fiehl auf das ich noch humpel, darauf wurde ich Post wendent nachhause geschickt.. *snief* Dienstverbot bis auf weiteres, ich sollte mein Knie nochmal abklären lassen. 
Gesagt getan Kasse angerufen Akte angefordert und ab zu nem Ambulanten Op Zentrum welches mir empfohlen wurde... 
Tia... dort kam ein nettes Gespräch und dann die Untersuchung. 
Schubladentest Positiv, seitlich aufklappbar ----> erneute Krankschreibung... nächste Woche Freitag MRT. 
Toll und ne Op hat er mir auch empfohlen da das Knie zu instabil ist und es auf kurz oder lang bei mir zur Atrose kommen könnte.    
Anschließend besprach er mit mir den Op Bericht vom Krankenhaus wo ich war... 
Nark. Untersuchung: Vordere Schublade +++ mit hartem Anschlag, lateral + aufklappbar 
......dann steht da das das anteromediale Bündel des VKB- ruptiert ist, in sich leicht rotiert und zum Teil spontan refixiert, da es sich jedoch unter Zug mit  dem Tasthacken stabil zeigt ergibt sich aktuell keine Indikation zur VKB-Plastik.  
Mal schauen wie es  weiter geht.....

----------


## Alayna

Hallo Christiane, 
mir ging es damals ähnlich mit meinem Knie nach dem Arbeitsunfall 4 wochen hat es gedauert bis ich zum Mrt geschickt wurde, bekam eine Bandage die habe ich dann auch ständig getragen. nochmal eine weitere woche bis befund beim orthopäden war und in der zwischenzeit immer wieder arbeiten unter Tramadolor war klasse arbeiten wie im voll rausch, und mal krank schreibung die kam allerdings von Hausarzt, und nicht vom orthopäden. 
Als ich dann ins KH ging dauerte es keine 48 h und ich kam zur op dran. wurde ambulant gemacht und bekam nichtmal Unterarmgehhilfen, nach 4 Wochen war mein Knie teilweise wieder fit. Dank Physiotherapie Schmerzfrei bin ich bis heute noch nicht eine dumme Bewegung und es tut weh. Wenn ich ein Fahrrad hätt würde ich es nutzen.  
LG Alayna

----------


## Sterni

Hi Zusammen.....  
und weiter geht die Storie........ 
Wie schon oben geschrieben suchte ich nach meiner Entlassung aus der Heilbehandlung einen niedergelassenen Chirurgen auf der ein Ambulantes Op Zentrum betreibt. Im Nachhinein stellte sich raus das er  der erste Vorsitzende des Bundesverband für ambulante Arthroskopie ist.( http://www.bvask.org ) Er jedenfalls Untersuchte mich erstmals ordentlich und klärte mich auf. So erfuhr ich das mein Knie völlig instabil ist und wurde im Nachhinein erneut zum MRT geschickt.  
Das MRT Ergebnis sprach von nix gutem, Knochenmarksödem, Synovitis, erneuter Innenmeniskushinterhornriss schräg zur tibialen Gelenkfläche verlaufend, Meniskopathie 2a/3b z.N Diagnostischer Arthroskopie. Nach der Diagnose wurde mir zwei Wochen Bedenkzeit gegeben da man eine zweite Arthroskopie für nötig hielt und einen eventuellen VKB Ersatz. Ich entschied mich nach Bedenkzeit für einen Eingriff mit Stationärem Aufenthalt und wurde an das Klinikum Merheim Überwiesen, wo ich wenige Tage später auch einen Termin in der Ambulanz bekam. In der Ambulanz wurde ich dann noch einmal Gründlich untersucht und danach stellte der Arzt die Indikation zum VKB Ersatz. Im Anschluss bekam ich ein Physiotherapie Rezept, 3 Wochen später war dann Op bzw 4.  
Am Einweisungstag hies es dann eine große Runde im Krankenhaus da mich der Radiologe und auch die Anästhesisten noch einmal sehen wollten vor dem großen Tag......auf den ich dann nach den Untersuchungen wartete.... 
ach ja der Rollimeter Test sagte das meine Schublade so um 10 betrug oder so... 
Der darauffolgende Tag fing dementsprechend mit einem leeren Magen an und um 10:30 kam dann die Schwester mit dem Op Hemdchen, der Sexy Papier Unterhose und der Dormikum Tablette, dann es ging Richtung. Am Op angekommen war ich Hellwach so das ich in der Schleuse schon selber rüber huschen wollte. Aber leider aufgehalten wurde... da mit gierige Hände meine dürftigen Kleider klauen wollten. Worauf ich ihnen dann mal auf die Pfoten patschte und als Bestechungsgeschäft ein Badetuch erhielt um mich zu bedecken.  (Ich glaube das haben sie mir dann später auch geklaut) Als ich dann auf der Op Liege lag, ging s endlich in den Einleitungsraum.... da war es wie ich finde am Lustigsten...erst rannten grün verkleidete Herrschaften am Raum vorbei guckten neugierig rein, dann kamen zwei nette Herrschaften verkabelten mich und ich unterhielt mich mit ihnen Lustig über Medizin Produkte und veräppelte die Frau die mir nen Zugang legte. Im Anschluss ging dann die Türe auf und die Herrschaften die zuvor neugierig hereinblickten kamen einzeln durch den Raum spaziert jeder von ihnen Begrüßte mich " Guten Tag ich bin der Anästhesist " erst der 9te der in den Raum kam blieb bei mir " Guten Tag ich bin der Professor der Anästhesie " drückte mir die Maske auf und meinte " tief durchatmen" ...... ich schob das Ding weg und meinte das kann kein Sauerstoff sein das Stinkt.... er drückte die Maske erneut drauf, ich versuchte mich zu wehren aber entschlief dann trotzdem...  
120 Min später oder fand ich mich dann angezogen im Aufwachraum wieder, wo ich dann  4,5 Stunden oder so verbrachte und erfuhr das meine VKB Plastik gut sitzt und das man mein Meniskus gelassen hat wie er ist da. Auf Station wurde ich dann liebevoll empfangen und wieder hoch gepäppelt, sowie mobilisiert. Zudem wurde ich auf Imbun und Tilidin eingestellt da nichts anderes gegen die Schmerzen half und nach 7 Tagen ging es nachhause.... 
Und da sitze ich nun.... 
Mal schaun wie es wird.... derzeit hab ich in der zweiten Post Op Woche Beugung 90 Grad, Schiene wird es nicht geben so wie es ausschaut da das neue Band wohl stabil genug sein soll.

----------

